# Clonazapem and flying!!



## Ed_Norton (Apr 26, 2007)

*nervous, kinda worried, trying to play it cool*

I have to fly next week for work. Does anyone else take Clonazapem (klonopin) for flying? How much do you take? My doctor gave me .5 mg. I'm wondering if I should take 2 at once. I think that I took 1mg last year when I flew. :sigh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Depends what you want. Do you want to be knocked out cold? If so double or triple your dose of 0.5mgs. If not, take 0.5mgs.


----------



## Ed_Norton (Apr 26, 2007)

*listening to Snapcase "Drain Me/Filter" *

Hmm, I prefer to be knocked out or at least numb enough to not care if the plane goes down. ha!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

god, i wish i could have gotten that or something else from my doc, i am flying on saturday....two long flights, the first one over the atlantic ocean. my anxiety is going to be horrible and i usually get panic attacks at some point when i'm flying. i plan on taking several gravols so i could be a little drowsy, i think that would help.


good luck with the flight!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nothing_to_fear said:


> god, i wish i could have gotten that or something else from my doc, i am flying on saturday....two long flights, the first one over the atlantic ocean. my anxiety is going to be horrible and i usually get panic attacks at some point when i'm flying. i plan on taking several gravols so i could be a little drowsy, i think that would help.
> 
> good luck with the flight!


gravol should knock you out cold.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

A benzo like Ativan should work well. It's fast-acting (so it will knock you out quickly, or at least make you drowsy enough to fall asleep). However, when using a benzo for sleep (which would be ok for such a situational purpose, unless you're flying a couple times a week regularly), you're gonna be taking pretty high doses (when compared with an anxiety dose), simply becuase you're actually LOOKING for the dreaded side-effect of drowsiness, which is sort of ironic. With Klonopin, you'd probably have to take 1-2mg (of course, everyone is different and you'll have to experiment prior to the plane ride), but after your first time of use, .5mg probably wouldn't "knock you out". My only worry with using a benzo for something other than ongoing anxiety (in an SA patient) is that the patient would learn to love the benzo and wanna take it outside of the situational anxiety setting (i.e., after the plane ride). If your doc is ok with rxing you a benzo for anxiety, then that's fine, but if he isn't, then it's sort of like a tease. I know I'd be pissed if I only had a limited amount of something which I knew was helping my anxiety


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never been on a plane, so can't comment on that specific situation.

I take Xanax and my tactic is to take some dose as a base amount (depending on the situation & how I'm feeling) and then take more as needed if needed.

That tactic probably doesn't work as well with Klonopin as it's slower acting than my Xanax. Xanax better allows one to better tailor their dose to what they need RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Ed_Norton (Apr 26, 2007)

My doc gave me a prescription for 10 pills that are .5mg each.

What is the max I should take for my trip? I have a connecting flight as well, so should I take .5 for the first flight, then another .5 for the connecting flight? I'm flying from NYC to NC, then from NC to KY so the individual trips shoudl be short. I flew last year for the first time from NY to Detroit and it took like 50 minutes.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

a higher dose is usually safe as the sedation is usually cancelled out by the fear
I would take some tablets with you so more can be taken on the flight if needed, its also reassuring to have the tablets with you, they work fastest if disolved under the tongue
see sublingually on the net


----------

